# Fotos



## mariaandrader (Dec 14, 2011)

Como hago para enviar fotos?


----------



## bleeblu (Dec 14, 2011)

Que?


----------



## mariaandrader (Dec 14, 2011)

Como hacer para colocar fotos? Please


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 15, 2011)

Yo no hablo español, ¿Se está preguntando cómo publicar imágenes?

okay, enough google translate for today...if you're wanting to find information on how to post your photos so we can see them, this link might help:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------

